# All Black!!



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Finally received my SRAM Red - Black 2011. To be built up on a Tom Kellog Spectrum!


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats. Very sweet looking.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Might be the best looking group out there. I never liked the look of the Red chainrings. In black, they look great.


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

@llrules00...got it as a gift in an effort to get me back on the bike


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is mine:


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Amazing machine..bet it rides like a dream. The Black looks awesome!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Spectrum, thank you.
i've been lucky enough to have owned Colnago EP, CX-1 , Cervelo R3 and BMC SLX01 and this machine is the best out of all of them. it does everything great. no complaints at all. i do not know about previous year SL2 and the likes, but, this 2011 SL3 Pro is the best bike i've had in the last 7 years.
I am a Campy convert. i used Campy for at leat 12 years, but, after i saw the SRAM RED a few years back, i always wondered. well, the color scheme was keeping me from making the switch, but, once i saw the black edition, well, you can tell what happened.
Campy is great, no mistake about that, but, i really enjoy the double tap technology and how crisp the shifting is. 
No regrets making the switch.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

did you get the steel front derailleur cage or regular light weight cage?


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Regular lightweight. Working on getting the shifting right.


----------



## dadicroce (Sep 20, 2010)

wow gorgeous


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

those are Boyd wheels. boydcycling.com

they are the best i've had in a long time. excellent customer service. for the $, they are the best value. nothing less that boutique wheels. i would not pay for boutique wheels ever again.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I really like the black Red group.. Very simple and strong looking.


----------



## BC75 (Aug 7, 2007)

Totally agree, love the look and chainring options.....going to put this on my new Dogma I think....


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

That is a nice looking group, I may have to use it for my winter build project. It's either that or Campy Record but for the money I don't think you can beat it...


----------

